# Barred Rock



## Kahlibscreed (Dec 13, 2011)

about a year ago, my parents found a barred rock pigeon, which was given to me...he couldn't fly, as all of his flight feathers on 1 wing were pulled out somehow. His feathers are still not coming in...will they ever come in or will he never fly again? He has already molted, and they did not return.


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

They should come in unless there was some permanent damage done to the wing. If it is acting fine otherwise,I would just enjoy it just the way it is.
hope this helped a little.


----------



## Kahlibscreed (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, I love him, he is awesome!! I named him Gusto. i wouldnt mind keeping him. He is a nice looking guy!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah its been a year and no feather grew back? don't look for any to come in at all, must have had some seriouse damage done.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, flights usually grow back in about six weeks. From what I can see of your pigeon it looks like what we call a Blue Check pigeon, not a Barred Rock.


----------



## Kahlibscreed (Dec 13, 2011)

here is another view...not a very good one, but you can see a little more feather


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks as if it has flight feathers on the left side, and that is a Blue Check.


----------



## Kahlibscreed (Dec 13, 2011)

yes, gusto is missing the flight feather on his right side...the smaller ones came in, but there is nothing even started on his long flight feathers. Do they make strap on wings?? LOL...I feel horrible that he may never fly again.


----------



## Kahlibscreed (Dec 13, 2011)

This is not him, but it is an exact replica...is he still a blue cheek?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like a blue check to me, about the only pigeons I can identify are blue checks, blue bars, whites and sometimes blacks. I'm color blind to a lot of the secondary colors and color shades. If I'm wrong it'll not take long for someone to correct me.


----------



## Kahlibscreed (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL. I like all the imput I can get!! Thanks!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes color is blue, the pattern is checkered so a "blue check". Looks like you have a lifelong friend!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If it's been a year then they are not coming back in. He does have the last joint of the wing, right?


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Just so you know a barred rock is a breed of chicken and a rock dove is a wild type pigeon .


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

ahahhahahah now he is a Show runt pigeon.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Def blue check. And its already been said, but your probably gon keep him. Really adorable


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

he looks like the pigeons nextin on top of the house od dad


----------

